# Audi A2 Rumors from Georg Kacher with Automobile Magazine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We regularly sing the praises of Georg Kacher, contributor for mags like Automobile, UK-based CAR and more. The German automotive journalist is in like flynn with many German auto executives including those at Audi which has all combined to earn him E.F. Hutton status in these pages. Kacher's just published a piece with the cool render above outlining details of the upcoming Audi A2.

Here's a quick rundown of what Kacher reveals. First, the next-gen A2 will shed the aluminum ASF structure of the original car to wear the moniker and instead go with a more cost-effective steel body. It'll be based on the Volkswagen Group's entry-level New Small Family of cars and will be similar in form to the Volkswagen Space Up microvan concept that was, iteself, not altogether dissimilar to the original A2 in overall form.

Kacher says the car will be powered by a new three cylinder engine family and, more interestingly, a 60-hp electric driven e-tron version with 60-mile range will spearhead the car's return. Size will be 146 inches long and boast 7-35 cubic feet of luggage space.

Read more after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

